# Maroon bells winter question.



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey,and as always thanks in advance for the help. 

In the winter....... The next week , how long of a hike or ski is it to the Bells? 

I understand there is lots of recreation in the area, Just the distance from the parked car to a good vantage point. 
Friends from WV are in town and they want to check it out.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I think it's about 7 miles from the T lazy 7 ranch which is where u have to park. There is snowmobile traffic but u can ski or even probably walk to the lake. Have fun!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

For a great day trip rent fat tire bikes in town and ride up the seven miles. Takes a couple three hours but on a sunny day it's stunning


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Plenty of avalanche chutes to cross, watch yourself...


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

It is a nice walk, CC-Ski or or bike ride. Snowshoes are dead weight as the road is groomed almost nightly for the snowmobile tours and "classic" track CC skiers. SnoMo sleds will get Rick Deans panties in a bunch and he might even call the sheriff and NFS, but they are completely legal. Rick and his crew will come give you the third degree and lay down the law like they own all the national forest.

Slide paths are abundant, but absolutely nothing to worry about. It is 7 miles from the T Lazy 7 to the Lake (or 10 kilo'Miles' if you believe that snowmobile guides signs). If you make it that far, the snowmobile guides will make you a cup of hot chocolate. 

You can rent CC skis from the golf course in Aspen or Snowmass.


----------

